# Explaining to the boyfriend



## 20127 (Jul 26, 2005)

I finally found a way last night to explain to my boyfriend about the severe anxiety I've been feeling recently. He is very supportive about my IBS but didn't seem to really get the anxiety thing. I'd be explaining why I sometimes don't feel I can leave the house or visit his parents, and he'd come out with advice that applied to my IBS like 'Well, if you eat regular meals' and 'Go to the gym...'.Last night I had a really bad attack and found a way to explain. I said to him... 'What's the worst, most awful thing you can imagine happening to you in public'. He thought for ages and then looked up 'Well, crapping myself'. I nodded and explained that that's a feeling I battle everyday, I'm thinking about it every minute. I wake up thinking it and go to sleep thinking it.I think he finally understands that the anxiety is as much of a problem for me as the IBS-D.


----------

